# Newb?



## NoDakSnow (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi there! I'm looking for some information on ATV to plow with... I'm debating between a 2001 Rubicon 500 w/7k on it and could use rubber and a 2001 Grizzly 600 w/3200, winch, and newer rubber, both for around $2k. Thoughts? Experiences on either one? Thank you in advance!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

7.000 is a lot of miles


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm a pro Honda guy and even to me a 01 First year Rubi is alot of miles to have on that quad.
unless you know the owners and its been Honda tough for them the whole time I think I'd lean to the grizz. though I don't even know the production years of the grizz. I due know the Rubicons first started in 01 and some had problems with the transmission. Plus the Grizz has a winch and better rubber which the Honda dosn't.

It pains me to say but with the info given I'd lean the Grizz way.
though talk to the owners of the quad and ask how they have held up over the years.
What brand of Winch also?


----------



## NoDakSnow (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I have experience with Rubicons and they seem like a good machine, but those miles scare me. I looked at the Grizzly and passed. Too rough and the guy "mistyped the price" on the ad, jumped $600 when I got there. I walked. I'm going to keep looking. Maybe at Sportsmans. Any things to look for? Good versatile models that are going to be in that $2-3k range? I've heard that I don't want anything under 500cc, true? I'd like something that I can push a plow with all winter and work/play with the other 5 months in ND  Thank you for the help!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the Honda Gen II foreman's at 450cc are more than enough to get the job done. and if your in the 2-3K price range that's right in there for that as well. They are older as production run from 1998-2004 but they will take a beating and keep on ticking. 

I have had an 02 foreman since new with 2800 miles and its still my primary machine for all thing's its better at work than play that's for sure but when there's work to be done it can alway's get the job done. It ride's a little rough for play time fun I just have to go a little slower and take my time is all.

just my thought's.
you need to decide between foot or electric shift. the ES is nice but some have had problems with them. I havent had problems on my 02 rancher with 6000 miles got it in 04 with 5300 miles on it
or my 03 foreman ES with 2300 miles have had since spring of 10.


sublime out.


----------

